# Wisconsin Timeshare Owners :An Email from RCI



## Walt (Mar 8, 2006)

I got an Email from RCI about Senate Bill 638.  Please contact your State Senator today.

Walt   


Dear Wisconsin Timeshare Owner,

It is urgent that you contact your Wisconsin State Senate Members right now and ask them to vote against Senate Bill 638. 

This bill (and AB 1088) are moving fast and will apply sales and occupancy taxes and the Premier Resort Tax to your timeshare exchanges in Wisconsin! These poorly drafted and ill-considered bills were introduced in the Legislature at the last minute in the hope of escaping your attention. 

*If SB 638 passes (or its Assembly version), it will cost timeshare owners $200 a week or more in taxes just to exchange into a Wisconsin timeshare resort! No other state in the country charges exchangers like that. * 

Tell your Senator that SB 638 will discourage thousands of tourists from coming to Wisconsin—because it will be THE most expensive timeshare state in the whole U.S. Plus, think how difficult it will be for you to exchange out of Wisconsin if no one wants to pay an outrageous $200+ tax to come in. 

Please call or email your Senator right now—and certainly by March 8. Tell them to vote NO on Senate Bill 638—it is terrible for Wisconsin tourism and for you as a Wisconsin timeshare owner!

Here is the link to your Wisconsin Senators’ websites: http://www.legis.state.wi.us/senate/senhomepages.html

Please call or write today!


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 8, 2006)

*History of Senate Bill 638*

2005 SENATE BILL 638 

An Act to amend 66.0615 (1m) (a); and to create 66.1113 (1) (am),
66.1113 (4) and 77.994 (3) of the statutes; relating to: authorizing 
a premier resort area to limit or prohibit managed time-share projects 
and to impose a tax on the exchange of time-share units. (FE)

For More Information:

http://www.legis.state.wi.us/2005/data/SB638hst.html

http://www.legis.state.wi.us/2005/data/SB-638.pdf


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 9, 2006)

How would this affect all the UDI owners who book multiple units.  How would the state know if they rented them out if they just deal thru Bluegreen?


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 9, 2006)

*ARDA, Where Are You?*

I've paid ARDA fees in the past and make one payment a year. Isn't this the industry group that promotes timeshare ownerships within the legal bodies? Where are these guys in regard to this potential legislation in Wisconsin?  I, for one, would like to know where these ARDA people are?

To ARDA: Get that one employee that's on your staff to take himself away from the sunny beaches at one of RHC's Royal all-inclusives in Puerto Vallarta, buy a one-way airfare ticket from Cendant's travel agency with devalued RCI points (also owned by Cendant), reserve a one day use from Cendan'-owned Avis rent-a-car agency, reserve a week's accommodation at the now-affiliated-with-Fairfield (also owned by Cendant) resort the Wilderness in the Wisconsin Dells, and drive over to Madison, WI, to lunch/dinner/wine/dine the state legislators about this bill they are about to pass. These legislators probably are shopping around to be Cendant owned too.


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 9, 2006)

*Oops! Did I Say that RCI is owned by Cendant?*

The email the originator of this post got .... it came from RCI? Is this the very same RCI that's Cendant owned?

Hmmmm, methinks there is some collusion going on.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 10, 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> I got an Email from RCI about Senate Bill 638.  Please contact your State Senator today.
> 
> Walt
> 
> ...



Yea who would want to pay an outrageous $149 + 50 to exchange and/or send a guest into any timeshare? I agree with RCI $199 in fees for a timeshare exchange is outrageous! 

Scott


----------



## Walt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Good News For Now!*

I got this Email today.    

I still want to find out the reason for the Bill.

Walt   

_________________________________________________________________ 

Thank you for taking the time to contact my office with your opposition to Senate Bill 638. I appreciate your input.


SB 638 would authorize a premier resort area to limit or prohibit managed time-share projects and to impose a tax on the exchange of time-share units. Although SB 638 did pass through the Senate, *it failed to make any progress in the Assembly. The bill will no longer be eligible to go before the Governor this session.*

Again, thank you for contacting me. Please keep in touch.


Sincerely,


Ted Kanavas
State Senator
33rd Senate District


----------



## 14th Med.Det (Mar 10, 2006)

Walt, Thanks for keeping everone posted on this subject.  I hope we will have more notice if this surfaces next year.


----------



## Walt (Mar 11, 2006)

*ARDA was a NO SHOW*



			
				RonaldCol said:
			
		

> I've paid ARDA fees in the past and make one payment a year. Isn't this the industry group that promotes timeshare ownerships within the legal bodies? Where are these guys in regard to this potential legislation in Wisconsin?  I, for one, would like to know where these ARDA people are?
> 
> To ARDA: Get that one employee that's on your staff to take himself away from the sunny beaches at one of RHC's Royal all-inclusives in Puerto Vallarta, buy a one-way airfare ticket from Cendant's travel agency with devalued RCI points (also owned by Cendant), reserve a one day use from Cendan'-owned Avis rent-a-car agency, reserve a week's accommodation at the now-affiliated-with-Fairfield (also owned by Cendant) resort the Wilderness in the Wisconsin Dells, and drive over to Madison, WI, to lunch/dinner/wine/dine the state legislators about this bill they are about to pass. These legislators probably are shopping around to be Cendant owned too.



*ARDA was a NO SHOW for this bill.*

Most Tuggers think I am anti-RCI because of my many post about RCI's many Rental Programs.  This is not True.   I just don't happen to believe that any Exchange Company should be Renting Prime Timeshare Weeks in Prime Time to the General Public. 

That said, I would like to go on record to say "Thank You, RCI" for your effort in defeating this Bill.  


Walt   
_______________________________________________________________

Status and Fiscal Estimate
*Lobbying Effort on this item * *Senate Bill 638  * 

authorizing a premier resort area to limit or prohibit managed time-share projects and to impose a tax on the exchange of time-share units. (FE) 


Organization:  *These organizations have reported * *lobbying on this proposal:* 

  American Resort Development Association - WI Chapter 2/28/2006    position........Against

  Association of Wisconsin Tourism Attractions 3/2/2006 
Position.........For 

*  Cendant Corporation 3/6/2006
Position..........Against * 

  Wisconsin Builders Association 3/6/2006    
Position...........Against

  Wisconsin Dells Visitors and Convention Bureau 3/1/2006
Position ............For

  Wisconsin Restaurant Association 3/9/2006     
Poistion ............For


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2006)

Why do you say ARDA, the first organization listed, was a no show?


----------



## Walt (Mar 11, 2006)

*My Home Resort knew nothing about this Bill*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Why do you say ARDA, the first organization listed, was a no show?




I got a newletter mailing from Fox Hills (my home resort)one day before before I got RCI's email to me.  Nothing was said in this newsletter about this Bill.  I called Fox Hills about the Bill.  They knew nothing the Bill.  *This whole thing played out with any input from the Wisconsin Timeshare Owners to our State Senators. * * My input to my State Senator was too late for his vote.*

Nothing is listed on their Web Site about this Bill.  Yet, ARDA states, "ARDA monitors new state legislation and rules concerning timesharing, subdivided land, real estate licensing, property management licensing, telemarketing, general marketing and promotion, and taxes (sales, property, and occupancy) affecting its members."  


That is why ARDA was a NO SHOW.  They did nothing to get the word out to the Timeshare Resorts and to the WisconsinTimeshare Owners.  

Walt


----------



## brucecz (Mar 11, 2006)

IMHO ARDA is just a shill for the developers and that is why I do not pay the Volentary dues on any of our 13 to 16 ownerships.

We emailed our Wis State rep and exspect to hear back from her as I have personally know her husbands family for over 40 years. Plus my wife has recently been her childrend teacher.

What I do find interesting is the price tag of a extra $50 per weeks exchange putting the cost to $200 for a RCI weeks exchange. But they want you to forget that for the same type of weeks exchange II  charges $20 less per exchange.

IMHO the main reasons  why RCI got the word out was it does not want the exchange stream revenue flowing from Wisconsin cut and it was a good PR move to protect its profits.

If they were that worried about us owners they would drop their weeks exchanges fees $20 down to II's charges and not charge the weeks exchangers   $49 for a guest certicate takes less than 2 minutes to do. Of course we owners are so happy about how RCI's rentals effect the value of our ownerships.


Bruce  



			
				Walt said:
			
		

> I got a newletter mailing from Fox Hills (my home resort)one day before before I got RCI's email to me.  Nothing was said in this newsletter about this Bill.  I called Fox Hills about the Bill.  They knew nothing the Bill.  *This whole thing played out with any input from the Wisconsin Timeshare Owners to our State Senators. * * My input to my State Senator was too late for his vote.*
> 
> Nothing is listed on their Web Site about this Bill.  Yet, ARDA states, "ARDA monitors new state legislation and rules concerning timesharing, subdivided land, real estate licensing, property management licensing, telemarketing, general marketing and promotion, and taxes (sales, property, and occupancy) affecting its members."
> 
> ...


----------



## Walt (Mar 11, 2006)

*What Was The Reason For The Bill?*



			
				brucecz said:
			
		

> IMHO ARDA is just a shill for the developers and that is why I do not pay the Volentary dues on any of our 13 to 16 ownerships.
> 
> We emailed our Wis State rep and exspect to hear back from her as I have personally know her husbands family for over 40 years. Plus my wife has recently been her childrend teacher.
> 
> ...



If you talk to your Wis State Rep, ask her what was the reason for the bill in the first place.  Was the main reason just to collect more taxes from mostly non-residents?  Or to  control Timeshare construction?  With the local zoning laws in Wisconsin, there is no reason for the State to write a law to control construction of Timeshare Resorts...The local area can do it best with the zoning laws.  That part of the bill seem to me as just being a Big Club to get more taxes.

Did Resorts and Exchange Companies Renting Exchange Weeks and maybe calling them exchanges have anything to do with it?  

If they tax both Rentals and Exchanges, the States do not have to worrry about what the Exchange Companies call the transaction.

And why was the Wisconsin Dells area pushing the bill?

Walt


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2006)

Walt, you state that the Wisconsin Dells area was pushing the bill.  Having lived at Christmas Mountain since 1988, I can tell you there is no love for the resort in Wisconsin Dells.  They seem totally unaware of the money that the resort brings to the community.  Residents at Christmas Mountain were excluded when they had resident day outings at some attractions.  The homes and properties are taxed at a higher level then any other properties, even those that abut the Christmas Mountain property. The Chamber of Commerce was probably pushing for this bill to bring in more revenue to the town coffers.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2006)

I just read an article in The Dells Events.  Pictured in the article are Gov. Doyle, Jack Waterman, and Diehl.  Sounds like all three were very supportive of the tax we have been discussing.  The article discussed the room tax which is already in affect in Wisconsin Dells area.  70% of the tx is used for tourism advertising.  Currently 90% of the room tax goes to Wisconsin Dells Vistor and Convention Bureau.  Jack Waterman and his brother started Noah's Ark, then Great Wolf Lodge, and are coowners of the new Tanger Outlet Mall going up on the old greyhound track land.  Diehl is invloved in the Tommy Bartlet enterprises.  It is clear they want all the tax dollars they can get to promote advertising and marketing for their businesses.


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2006)

*Why have a State Law to promote advertising for Wisconsin Dells ?*



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> I just read an article in The Dells Events.  Pictured in the article are Gov. Doyle, Jack Waterman, and Diehl.  Sounds like all three were very supportive of the tax we have been discussing.  The article discussed the room tax which is already in affect in Wisconsin Dells area.  70% of the tx is used for tourism advertising.  Currently 90% of the room tax goes to Wisconsin Dells Vistor and Convention Bureau.  Jack Waterman and his brother started Noah's Ark, then Great Wolf Lodge, and are coowners of the new Tanger Outlet Mall going up on the old greyhound track land.  Diehl is invloved in the Tommy Bartlet enterprises.  It is clear they want all the tax dollars they can get to promote advertising and marketing for their businesses.




I find this really dumb.  Why promote advertising for Wisconsin Dells with a State Law?  I think we are really* lucky* that this did not become a Law this time. But I would think that they* will try again next session. * 

As for ARDA stated mission of "ARDA *monitors* new state legislation and rules concerning timesharing," What good does it do to *monitor * this legislation if they are *not going * to get the word out to the Timeshare Industry and the Timeshare Owners? 

I can not believe that the Timeshare Resorts and especially Christmas Mountain didn't get the word out to the Wisconsin Timeshare Owners.  I saw nothing in the papers about this in Milwaukee.

I will be sending a letter to Fox Hills to ask them say to something in their next newsletter about how lucky it did not pass this Session.  And with a statement that we need to inform our Representatives on our position.


Walt


----------



## hofftkmn (Mar 13, 2006)

03/08/2006 response from Sen. Bob Jauch:

The bulletin from RCI regarding Ab638 is only partially accurate.

The legislation does allow the collection of a tax on timeshare but only in three communities, Eagle River, Bayfield and Wisconsin Dells and only if those communities enact an ordinance to apply the tax. These three communities are the only three in the State that already have the authority to impose a sales tax on hotel, motel and resort to help pay citizens pay for increased infrastructure police and fire protection during tourism season.

There is no attempt to apply this tax statwide as the memo indicates. In addition, the tax would be 5% or approximately $70 which is about what someone staying in another facility in those communities currently pays.

The legislation passed the Senate yesterday and will be sent to the Governor for his consideration.

Thanks for your note. I hope this helps clarify your primary concerns.
Sen. Bob Jauch


The Senator's answer too, may be only partially correct. While it may be true that those three cities currently are the only ones permitted to enact an ordinance to apply the tax, it is not inconceivable that this could happen elsewhere in the state.

Wisconsin Statute 66.1113(2) PREMIER RESORT AREA CREATION. (a) The governing body of a political subdivision, by a two−thirds vote of the members of the governing body who are present when the vote is taken, may enact an ordinance or adopt a resolution declaring itself to be a
premier resort area if, except as provided in pars. (e) and (f), at
least 40% of the equalized assessed value of the taxable property
within such political subdivision is used by tourism−related retailers.

A political subdivision must meet the above criteria in order to enact the tax, or get specific language in the state statutes to allow them to do so. Eagle River and Bayfield do not have at least 40% of their equalized assessed value used by tourism-related retailers, but got themselves in the statute as a premier resort area anyway (as exceptions (e) and (f) in the statute).


----------



## Walt (Mar 14, 2006)

*More Political Spin on Wisconsin Taxes*



			
				hofftkmn said:
			
		

> 03/08/2006 response from Sen. Bob Jauch:
> 
> The bulletin from RCI regarding Ab638 is only partially accurate.
> 
> ...



SB 638 would authorize a premier resort area to limit or prohibit managed time-share projects and to impose a tax on the exchange of time-share units. *Although SB 638 did pass through the Senate, it failed to make any progress in the Assembly. The bill will no longer be eligible to go before the Governor this session.*
Again, thank you for contacting me. Please keep in touch.


Sincerely,


Ted Kanavas
State Senator
33rd Senate District


*So, did the Bill pass into Law or not?*

Don't you just *love Political Spin*.  Catch what the Wisconsin Dells Events newspaper printed.  This just look like more buying of votes with another tax to benefit a small group of businesses.

The article states that the reason for the bill was "The changes will prohibit the tax being used for police salaries, garbage pickup or other services. Instead, Holperin said *70 percent of the funds collected by a room tax would need to be used for tourism advertising, * Web sites, construction of convention centers and other tourism efforts." 

They also wrote, " Diehl asked Doyle *what the business community here could do to stop the passage of the so-called TABOR or taxpayer bill of rights * legislation that would cap government revenue and spending. If it becomes law and part of the constitution, Diehl said the city of the Dells and village of Lake Delton would not be able to pay their bond obligations."

See entire article here: http://www.wiscnews.com/wde/news/index.php?ntid=75853&ntpid=0

Walt


----------



## Dave M (Mar 14, 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> So, did the Bill pass into Law or not?


No. It's dead for this session. The bill was passed by the Senate on the 7th and it died in the Assembly on the 9th. The history of the bill ("S." is for Senate; "A." is for Assembly):

03-07-06. S. Placed at the foot of the calendar of 3-7-2006.  
03-07-06. S. Placed at the foot of the eleventh order of business on the calendar of 3-7-2006.  
03-07-06. S. Read a second time.  
03-07-06. S. Senate amendment 1 offered by Senator Roessler.  
03-07-06. S. Senate amendment 1 adopted .  
03-07-06. S. Referred to joint committee on Finance.  
03-07-06. S. Withdrawn from joint committee on Finance and taken up.  
03-07-06. S. Ordered to a third reading.  
03-07-06. S. Rules suspended.  
03-07-06. S. *Read a third time and passed, Ayes 26, Noes 7.* 
03-07-06. S. Ordered immediately messaged.  

03-07-06. A. Received from Senate 910  
03-07-06. A. Read first time and referred to committee on Rules 913  
03-07-06. A. Placed on calendar 3-9-2006 by committee on Rules.  
03-07-06. A. Made a special order of business at 11:12 A.M. on 3-9-2006 pursuant to Assembly Resolution 51 933  
03-08-06. A. Fiscal estimate received.  
03-09-06. A. Read a second time 959  
03-09-06. A. *Laid on the table 959*


----------



## hofftkmn (Mar 15, 2006)

It did indeed fail this time around. My last post quoted a Senator's response from 3/08 when it had passed the Senate, but it failed to pass in the Assembly, so therefore did not go to the Governor. This time!!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 15, 2006)

In today's Dells Events, a Senator is aquoted as saying the bill to tax timeshares is "yet to be enacted".  It is clear the issue isn't dead and the businesses want that tax to increase their advertising dollars.


----------

